
Is this the first company to manufacture smartphones in Afrika? - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2016/12/08/onyx-connect-to-manufacture-android-smartphones-in-south-africa-but-will-they-be-the-first-afrikan-company-to-do-so/
======
LordWinstanley
Why do you spell Afrika with a 'K'?

(just curious)

